# 1/6 54' chevy



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just started this...it's the west coast choppers 1/6 chevy. I got a lot of plans for it :biggrin: 


list of modifications include..
-suicide doors
-suicide hood
-chromed suspension and engine
-scratchbuilt hydraulic pumps
-modified trunk to be an ACTUAL trunk
-carpet, and real leather interior
-green color scheme
-modified hydraulic setup (lots of lift, and maybe a three wheel)
-scratchbuilt skirts (not cruisers)
-custom daytons
-removal of spark crap and make the rear bumper whole again
-cut the top off
-shaved side emblems
-sand mold lines (lots of em)
-dash lighting
-FM radio with working subwoofers in the trunk or on the rear deck

ok, that's about all i got planned...here's a few pics

Completely disassembled. i cut the top off roughly, i'll go back and cut it on the lines i made later










To give an idea on the size of the car....here it is next to a 1/18, a 1/24, and a 1/64 scale










propping up the doors...i'm going to use the stock hinges and modify them to the other side. i'll also have to redo the door panels.










Here are how the suicide hood will work. also modifiying the stock hood hinge to work.










This is half of the stock hinge, i cut it in half and shaped it to fit










While the hood is closed, this is how it will look










Hood open


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn thats gonna be some serous stuff. shits huge, atleast its easier to work on. your gonna put them lil 1 inch subs?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

cant wait to see it done


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

good luck.. dats a huge bitch.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 2 2006, 08:23 PM~4761951
> *damn thats gonna be some serous stuff. shits huge, atleast its easier to work on. your gonna put them lil 1 inch subs?
> *


yup!

1"! it's actually a full range speaker..but it looks like a sub, lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 2 2006, 10:47 PM~4762221
> *yup!
> 
> 1"! it's actually a full range speaker..but it looks like a sub, lol
> ...


yea i saw it a long time ago. it obviously looks like a sub and works like one, but ive always wanted to hear one. those it really thump? or does it jus sound like a rattling blown speaker?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 2 2006, 08:53 PM~4762288
> *yea i saw it a long time ago. it obviously looks like a sub and works like one, but ive always wanted to hear one. those it really thump? or does it jus sound like a rattling blown speaker?
> *


they say for it's size it's got some good output...hell even just for looks itll be cool, lol. i'll make alittle box for it and shit you know, lol.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

thas gunna be bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice! sounds cool


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 2 2006, 10:56 PM~4762316
> *they say for it's size it's got some good output...hell even just for looks itll be cool, lol. i'll make alittle box for it and shit you know, lol.
> *


make a lil ported box lol , they kinda look like infinity kappa's and if u paint them black they can be W7's :biggrin: u puttin tweeters? cant wait to see the pumps u build :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dude, your fast with this stuff! :thumbsup: That one is gonna look killer when finished!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 3 2006, 04:15 AM~4765001
> *Dude, your fast with this stuff! :thumbsup: That one is gonna look killer when finished!
> *


  :thumbsup: like he said :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 2 2006, 10:48 PM~4763236
> *make a lil ported box lol , they kinda look like infinity kappa's and if u paint them black they can be W7's  :biggrin:  u puttin tweeters?  cant wait to see the pumps u build  :thumbsup:
> *


haha, i might put a little RE logo on em, lol. and they are full range, so no need for any other speakers really.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

THATS GONNA BE SICK...DO PLAN ON DOIN THE SIDE MOLDIN'STHAT WOULD BE SICK TOO..W/SKIRTS TOO...DAAAAAAAMN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 3 2006, 04:22 PM~4768829
> *THATS GONNA BE SICK...DO PLAN ON DOIN THE SIDE MOLDIN'STHAT WOULD BE SICK TOO..W/SKIRTS TOO...DAAAAAAAMN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea skirts for sure..side molding i MIGHT try it, lol


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 2 2006, 07:53 PM~4762288
> *yea i saw it a long time ago. it obviously looks like a sub and works like one, but ive always wanted to hear one. those it really thump? or does it jus sound like a rattling blown speaker?
> *


depends in the mp3 player it sounds like ass with an ipod but a sony or a craig mp3 player you can make them bump


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Shit man this is gona be dooooppe cant wait..


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's a lil' motivation for ya, but I don't think you need it. I had ALOT of your same ideas, but I just welded all the doors & hood & trunk shut. Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yours looks good man..i'm gonna try to go the lowrider route with mine though, lots of chrome and some wires, lol.

I really wanted to drop a 1/6 small block in it, but i would have to ditch the hydros and steering if i did.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

flip hood is done!




























now i have to fill in the area where the stock hinge used to be :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i actually have a few options with opening the hood now...how about this?? :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

nice!. wut u got planed for the engine? maybe chroming the piece, and painting the non engine parts blak or the color of the car?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 3 2006, 10:47 PM~4771667
> *nice!. wut u got planed for the engine? maybe chroming the piece, and painting the non engine parts blak or the color of the car?
> *


yup, that's the plan.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i almost got this spot filled in completely with plastic..


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

damn, looks good!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup: 

by the way did you do the bodywork on that bike?


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

you gonna mod the hop part of it at all?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

When I'm back from my US trip and have some spare time we need to talk about the lifting setup and drive motor setup..this one needs a radical approach from what I see on the pics...you need to get rid of the A-arm setup in the rear. ..no biggie by the way.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 4 2006, 02:43 AM~4773079
> *When I'm back from my US trip and have some spare time we need to talk about the lifting setup and drive motor setup..this one needs a radical approach from what I see on the pics...you need to get rid of the A-arm setup in the rear. ..no biggie by the way.
> *


i was thinking it would be easy to put a radio shack rear lift on it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 4 2006, 12:35 AM~4772500
> *nice work  :thumbsup:
> 
> by the way did you do the bodywork on that bike?
> *


yea, that bike is all fiberglass :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 4 2006, 05:48 AM~4773761
> *i was thinking it would be easy to put a radio shack rear lift on it
> *


Well, I'm thinking about something different, something new.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks damn good man. Nice work.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 4 2006, 09:39 AM~4774225
> *Well, I'm thinking about something different, something new.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: gotcha


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

this came out a LOT better then i thought it was going to, lol. got the proper curve and everything, just gotta sand it and prime it


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

thats kick ass man!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I wanna this finished! Its amazin


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 4 2006, 01:24 PM~4775088
> *I wanna this finished! Its amazin
> *


thanks man.

so far it's funner then any 1/24 car i've done, lol.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

lookes good


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

thats sweet man


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

suicide drivers door is made


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

how much did that coast and were did you get it from?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 5 2006, 11:06 PM~4785364
> *how much did that coast and were did you get it from?
> *


it was purchased for me, probalby cost 80-100, two years ago i think from walmart. they went down a lot in price before they took them off the shelves.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

How did you mount the hinges??? Did you use superglue or another bonding agent???


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN HOMIE YOU SHOULD BE DOIN THAT ON 1:1's!!


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 6 2006, 12:19 PM~4787987
> *DAMN HOMIE YOU SHOULD BE DOIN THAT ON 1:1's!!
> *


if i had the money and a garage i would be! lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 6 2006, 08:04 AM~4786919
> *How did you mount the hinges???  Did you use superglue or another bonding agent???
> *


i cut off the factory mounting bracket and re-glued it to the opposite side. just used super glue with some instant set


----------



## thenry17 (Feb 2, 2006)

any new picks yet?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2006, 04:06 PM~4789619
> *i cut off the factory mounting bracket and re-glued it to the opposite side. just used super glue with some instant set
> *



Cool, Thanks...


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

i bett it will lok good done


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

:biggrin: nice :biggrin: 1ofaknd i think it will look good when its done :thumbsup:


----------



## rasta_dubbed (Feb 12, 2006)

man! your works are great!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got some skirts cut out for it. just rough cut them, still need to sand and shape them for a good fit.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2006, 04:24 PM~4848396
> *got some skirts cut out for it. just rough cut them, still need to sand and shape them for a good fit.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

O sh*t!


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job on the hinges!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 22 2006, 08:09 AM~4900262
> *Good job on the hinges!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man..now just to do the other side, lol


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

damn. i can't wait to see more progress and when it's finished.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Feb 22 2006, 07:11 PM~4905275
> * damn. i can't wait to see more progress and when it's finished.
> *


me neither... get to work 1ofakind, were wantin to see some progress on this :cheesy:


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

u did a nice job on this


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

that is killer


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

TTT where's the updates man? i'd like to see the rest.


----------



## soontobelowcierra (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 4 2006, 11:52 AM~4974457
> *TTT where's the updates man? i'd like to see the rest.
> *


X2!!! lets see some updates!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 4 2006, 08:22 AM~4974457
> *TTT where's the updates man? i'd like to see the rest.
> *


no updates yet!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

updates....... get back to work


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## -[ Big Bounca ]- (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice job so far! keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

Thats gonna be amazing man.
I remember when you bought this one on Mads forum, I have been waiting to see what you would do with it...Sick


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigT[NZ]_@Apr 26 2006, 05:24 PM~5319160
> *Thats gonna be amazing man.
> I remember when you bought this one on Mads forum, I have been waiting to see what you would do with it...Sick
> *


actually my girl picked it up for me a few years ago at walmart for christmas, lol. 

but i need to get back working on it, it's taking up a lot of room right now, lol


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

god, wat a waste
just kidding man

get to work!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

updateupdateupdate !

just what I've been looking for


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

progress?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 7 2006, 05:07 AM~5566044
> *progress?
> *


no


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 7 2006, 01:37 PM~5566142
> *no
> *


 :roflmao: that's not right, we need to see more!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 7 2006, 04:07 AM~5566044
> *progress?
> *


ttt


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

btt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD 1 OF A KIND :0 . I ALSO GOT MY 58 IMPALA TODAY :biggrin: .


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

a year later this thing gets brought back up... ryan wheres some progress at :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 8 2007, 04:59 PM~7437791
> *a year later this thing gets brought back up... ryan wheres some progress at :dunno:
> *


if i had progress i would have posted it!!!

here's some progress for ya, i moved it into the closet about 6 months ago, sorry i didn't update the thread at that time :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 8 2007, 04:09 PM~7437870
> *if i had progress i would have posted it!!!
> 
> here's some progress for ya, i moved it into the closet about 6 months ago, sorry i didn't update the thread at that time  :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...


lol, well atleast shits not piling up ontop of it and smashin it


----------



## LoLAC82 (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: Hi- love what u have done with this ride,wondering if u could help me.I cant seem to work out how to seperate the body from the interior and the floor-all screws removed,but the interior seems to be glued to the body under the doors.Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

man i honestly don't remember, but you do have to take out the speaker on the bottom, the wiring may be keeping you from getting the bottom off. Also check behind the battery underneath for any additional screws.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 8 2007, 03:09 PM~7437870
> *if i had progress i would have posted it!!!
> 
> here's some progress for ya, i moved it into the closet about 6 months ago, sorry i didn't update the thread at that time  :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I don't think i'm ever gonna finish this...so it's for sale. 

225 shipped with all the mods done to it. These cost 100 bucks new, and now are pretty hard to find. i've put in a lot of work to the body, it's ready for paint also.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 29 2007, 10:32 PM~7799129
> *I don't think i'm ever gonna finish this...so it's for sale.
> 
> 225 shipped with all the mods done to it. These cost 100 bucks new, and now are pretty hard to find.  i've put in a lot of work to the body, it's ready for paint also.
> *


didnt expect that comin, maybe u could work somethin out with J, im sure he wouldnt mind havin it, but ofcourse ud have to paint it for him  lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn homie thats some tight stuff,sorry you sellin it


----------

